#ubuntu-pt 2011-10-10
<Pirolocito> boas noites
#ubuntu-pt 2011-10-11
<cyrusgod> Boas pessoal, alguém me pode dar uma ajuda?
<cyrusgod> Gostaria de saber se me podem facultar algum sitio com os comandos usados aqui no irc
<cyrusgod> já estou desactulizado :)
<cyrusgod> quero fazer algumas alterações num canal
<FernandoMiguel> cyrusgod: #freenode ?
<FernandoMiguel> ou na faq no site deles
<FernandoMiguel> no podes sempre ver o help do chanserv
<cyrusgod> FernandoMiguel: já fiz isso mas não me ajudou de muito
<cyrusgod> é num canal que registei aqui no irc.freenode.org
<cyrusgod> comandos que me lembrava de antigamente
<cyrusgod> para dar op automaticamente na entra a determinado user
<cyrusgod> titulo do canal
<cyrusgod> etc
<cyrusgod> o que encontro no google a maior parte nao funciona
#ubuntu-pt 2011-10-12
<trojaner> onde é que posso ler os logs?
<hggdh> quais logs?
<unon> Olá
<unon> Gostaria de fazer uma parceria com o Ubuntu-PT.
<unon> Sou do Projecto Free (www.projectofree.com)
<unon> Com quem devo falar?
<FernandoMiguel> hi
<Zacarias> Alguém sabe como instalar uma epson SX525WD em Ubuntu PowerPC?
#ubuntu-pt 2011-10-13
<h0rjulf> Zacarias: http://linux.avasys.jp/drivers/lsb/epson-inkjet/stable/debian/dists/lsb3.2/main/binary-amd64/
<h0rjulf> existem drivers para x64 e i386
<Zacarias> h0rjulf: mas não para power pc
<Zacarias> h0rjulf: por isso tentei crirar a instalação a partir do código fonte. Mas deu alguns erros.
<duartman> ola boas tardes
<duartman> tenho um problema há vários anos que gostava de resolver, o meu som no sistema ouve se sempre acelerado!? como posso resolver isto?
<trojanerPT> :-)
#ubuntu-pt 2011-10-15
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-10-16
<nuno_nunes> alguem já instalou a nova versão do ubuntu
<rpfr> ja
<FernandoMiguel> good afternoon friends. who's up for some popcorn?
 * nuno_nunes linuxmint
<zacarias> quero eliminar uma pasta, e os comandos "apagar" e "mover para o lixo" aparecem-me a cinzento. Nas permissões dizem-me que não sou o dono. Que faço?
<gouki> zacarias, importas-te de utilizar a linha de comandos?
<zacarias> Não, não me importo
<gouki> Se não for problema, utiliza o comando 'whoami' para saberes o teu utilizador. Muda as permissões da pasta (de forma recursiva) para o teu user: sudo chown -R user:user folder/
<gouki> e então depois podes alterar o que quiseres.
<zacarias> obrigado!
<gouki> zacarias, de nada. Qualquer coisa, avisa.
<FernandoMiguel> olha o gouki....
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<gouki> FernandoMiguel, BUG... Fernando!!
<gouki> :D
<FernandoMiguel> :D
<htr> hello, darks :D
<gouki> htr, howdy!! long time no see!
<nuno_nunes> boas
<FernandoMiguel> nity nite
<Nicle> oi
<Nicle> Alguém?
<Nicle> ...
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<pedro732> galera alguem pode me ajuda com um problema no audio?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> oi
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ivanvsn> eae pessoal?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> oi galera
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Foi detectado um 'bug' na última versão do 'browser' Mozilla Firefox (versão 16)         http://www.dn.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=2822465&seccao=Tecnologia
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dcosta> olá
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-13
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-10-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<tiptopflea> ola
<lopes> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-11
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<okdamn> guys sorry
<okdamn> i'm in trouble with portuguese lang
<okdamn> how do you say "Get what you want" in portuguese?
<okdamn> :(
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-10-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Alchimista> há vida no canal?
<astroo-> super raro
<astroo-> o rena_ e portuga e talvez da futura equipa do meu projeto
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<OERIAS> Ola
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-10-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-05
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-10-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-10-10
<Ajcp> localhost
#ubuntu-pt 2016-10-16
<zacarias> Olá. Depois de uma instalação limpa do 16.04 no meu laptop não consigo pôr acentos: quando carrego na tecla o acento aparece logo, em vez de esperar pela tecla da letra a acentuar. As configurações são exactamente as mesmas que no meu desktop, onde tudo funciona (escolhi o teclado "português"). Alguma ideia?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> vai ao  #ubuntu-br
<astroo-> a esta hora aqui estao todos a dormir
<zacarias> :-)
<zacarias> gracias
<zacarias> ou então tento amanhã
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Celso> ola
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<Celso> aqui nesse canal sim
<Celso> no ubuntu br sou o mais velho
<Celso> não se seja velho.....kkkk
<Celso> 53 anos
<astroo-> bem-vindo mas aqui a noite e super calado
<astroo-> eu 50
<astroo-> sou portuga e tu?
<Celso> uso brasileiro
<Celso> mas tenho um primo que mora em Portugal e é casado com uma portuguesa
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ja sabes do meu projeto gratis para todos?
<Celso> acho que ele não volta pro Brasil....
<Celso> não conheço esse projeto, fala um pouco dele!!!
<astroo-> e tipo complemento da wikipedia com 1 bate papo e informaçao cultural do dia e recente
<Celso> foco em Linux?
<astroo-> inclui tudo que seja serio e popular
<Celso> por exemplo?
<astroo-> http://civilcultural.org
<astroo-> tem 1 velho demo
<Celso> vou ler depois
<Celso> vou fazer uma caminhada com a familia!!!
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ate
<Celso> astroo-: não sou programador!!!
<astroo-> ok
<Celso> meu filho é
<astroo-> bom
<Celso> mas não sei se teria tempo para ajudar no projeto
<astroo-> se quiseres da a conhecer que talvez goste
<Celso> ele trabalha para a empresa TIM
<Celso> conhece?
<astroo-> a wikimedia e eff desejam boa sorte ao projeto e mais de 4 mil pessoas que falei via irc
<astroo-> sim
<Celso> astroo-: tem muti usuário Linux em Portugal?
<Celso> muito
<astroo-> nao sei
<astroo-> le o privado
<astroo-> eu so dou 1 força ao mundo linux alem do projeto
#ubuntu-pt 2018-10-14
<plasticfish> boas
<plasticfish> porque é que eu vejo pontos de interrogação nas palavras com acentos do tópico?
